# Topic notifications



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi

I am not getting any individual email notifications from subscribed threads, is anyone else experiencing this?

I have tried to change the settings at both user level and thread level and neither seems to have had any effect..

help?????

Rich


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Post replies seem to count as 'comments' in the settings options if this helps?


----------

